# Dana: "Shogun would rather be cut than fight Teixeira"



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> SUNRISE, Fla. – To hear Dana White tell it, Mauricio "Shogun" Rua really doesn't want to fight Glover Teixeira.
> 
> That news came out earlier this month. But on Friday, White expanded on Rua's decision to turn down a fight with the new UFC light heavyweight prospect – saying the former champion was even willing to be released from the organization rather than take a fight with Teixeira.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAjunkie.com*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I love Shogun...and that is very hard to hear. What the hell? I always thought of him as a 'any guy, any time, any place' fighter.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Had to be the name factor and how dangerous he is with 0 upsides. If I was Shogun I'd say yo give me a big name not some "dangerous up and comer." I was just the LHW champ, lost to JBJ, and lost a very close and grueling fight of the century. It is his career at stake here.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn Shogun dropped my opinion of him and his team with that revelation, I thought he was a 'fight anyone' warrior too, but to hear/read that totally sucks.

Must be very embaressing to be him right now!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Had he said no to the Vera fight, he would have been cut.

Shogun said he'd rather be cut in the hope he'd get a better opponent, Dana didn't like it so he played hardball. Offering him Vera was basically saying 'We're not giving you a top guy, accept the fight or you're gone'.

Shame that someone like Shogun who you know will war with anyone is being forced into big risk no reward fights. Its his fault for laying down the gauntlet and saying he'd rather be cut, but at the end of the day he's top five and Glover is probably between 20 and 15. And there's top 10 guys sat around with no fights.

Dana knows Rua better than any of us and speaks of him very highly, nice way to ruin a fighter's image...


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Had to be the name factor and how dangerous he is with 0 upsides. If I was Shogun I'd say yo give me a big name not some "dangerous up and comer." I was just the LHW champ, lost to JBJ, and lost a very close and grueling fight of the century. It is his career at stake here.


Oh yeah because Vera is a massive name these days? He was scared of losing that's the bottom line here, how can the UFC push new contenders through the ranks to Jones when u have fighters like shogun doing this?.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ludinator said:


> Oh yeah because Vera is a massive name these days? He was scared of losing that's the bottom line here, how can the UFC push new contenders through the ranks to Jones when u have fighters like shogun doing this?.


You make it sound easy. Think very carefully...what would you do if you were in Shoguns position. If you say you'd take the Texeira fight I'd say you're a hero...but a foolish one. "If" you lose, everything you built for yourself, your career and your family is pretty much over. Where does he go after, before you know it you'll be placed on the shelf or worse and labelled a has been. Shogun has been around and has earned the right to choose who he wants to fight. I'd be pissed if someone throws me a top 20 name when I'm a top 5 fighter. Vera aint top 10, but he's still a bigger name. Bottomline Shogun should be fighting the likes of Rampage, Gustaf, or Rashad. Now lets flip the script. Say he beats Glover...what now. Title shot...I don't think so. That fight does nothing for his career. It's a crowd pleaser at Shogun's expense. Hey I'm a fan...I'll watch any Shogun fight. But from his perspective along with management I can totally see why they didn't choose it. What's the big deal. His WARS speaks for themselves. He's no coward. 

This isn't Gladiator. As fans of course we'd want these explosive match ups usually at the expense of the fighters, but you're not really seeing the fighters' perspectives.

Wand didn't want to fight Stann, BJ didn't want to fight Koschek or Gilbert Melendez, doesn't make them any less of a man. They're veterans and have seen enough battles. They're at a point where they can pick and choose who they want because they've EARNED IT.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ludinator said:


> Oh yeah because Vera is a massive name these days? He was scared of losing that's the bottom line here, how can the UFC push new contenders through the ranks to Jones when u have *fighters like shogun* doing this?.


So really, that's like what, 2 fighters? (Shogun/Hendo)


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> You make it sound easy. Think very carefully...what would you do if you were in Shoguns position. If you say you'd take the Texeira fight I'd say you're a hero...but a foolish one. "If" you lose, everything you built for yourself, your career and your family is pretty much over. Where does he go after, before you know it you'll be placed on the shelf or worse and labelled a has been. Shogun has been around and has earned the right to choose who he wants to fight. I'd be pissed if someone throws me a top 20 name when I'm a top 5 fighter. Vera aint top 10, but he's still a bigger name. Bottomline Shogun should be fighting the likes of Rampage, Gustaf, or Rashad. Now lets flip the script. Say he beats Glover...what now. Title shot...I don't think so. That fight does nothing for his career. It's a crowd pleaser at Shogun's expense. Hey I'm a fan...I'll watch any Shogun fight. But from his perspective along with management I can totally see why they didn't choose it. What's the big deal. His WARS speaks for themselves. He's no coward.
> 
> This isn't Gladiator. As fans of course we'd want these explosive match ups usually at the expense of the fighters, but you're not really seeing the fighters' perspectives.
> 
> Wand didn't want to fight Stann, BJ didn't want to fight Koschek or Gilbert Melendez, doesn't make them any less of a man. They're veterans and have seen enough battles. They're at a point where they can pick and choose who they want because they've EARNED IT.


Exactly. Shogun simply recognizes that this does nothing for his career so why should he take it at this point? He doesn't have that many fights left, why should he have to fight guys with one UFC fight?

And on top of that, suddenly we believe everything Dana says? Come on, get serious. It might have gone down like Dana said, or he might just lie about anything anywhere anytime because he gets pissed. We know for a fact Dana will lie anytime it suits him, so I'll wait to hear what Shoguns camp has to say as well.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Regardless if Dana is lying or not. If Shogun really believes in his heart that this Teixeira guy isn't a top 10 fighter? Then that means he is supposed to win this NON-Top-10 fighter easily. And that means getting back on the track for a title shot!

For me? I think after the 2 losses in the row for him (1- JBJ, 2-H-Bomb) he is afraid of a third loss in a row and getting his ass in the same situation as Fedor!

Shogun, grab the phone and take the fight. Vera is a ridiculous fight for you. Imagine you loose to Vera !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHAME ON YOU THEN !!!!!!!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's hard for me to come to any other conclusion than that he thinks he will win one fight and lose the other.

what ever is really going on, he couldn't have done much more to boost the other guy's career without actually losing to him.

I can't wait to see Tex fight again.

and I hope Shogun gets shown the truth. If ever there was a fighter with a golden opportunity to return from the dead and and remake their career, it is Brandon Vera


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

SM33 said:


> *Had he said no to the Vera fight, he would have been cut.*
> 
> *Shogun said he'd rather be cut in the hope he'd get a better opponent, Dana didn't like it so he played hardball. Offering him Vera was basically saying 'We're not giving you a top guy, accept the fight or you're gone'.*
> 
> ...


Firstly, that is complete speculation. Dana never said anything about cutting Rua until Rua brought it up and said he'd rather be cut than fight Glover. They could have offered him another opponenet after Vera if he declined. You have no idea!

Secondly, Dana already told us what happened. You don't need to put your spin on it to try and defend Shogun. 

He turned down Glover citing his reason as being that he is not top 10 and then they offer him Vera who is not top 10 either and he took the fight in two seconds. Same set of principles in the same situation. Smells like a double standard to me.

He wasn't worried about getting cut. He threw his cards on the table and said cut me if you want me to fight Glover because I won't do it. 

He's not trying to hold out for better opponents; he's trying to hold out for opponents he thinks he can beat.

The situation wouldn't even bother, me as a fan, if he had turned down Vera and accepted Glover because I think Glover is the much harder, more dangerous and exciting fight. 

It's clear cut that in this situation he was trying to avoid Glover because he is so dangerous and relatively unknown. Yes it's high risk with little reward, but that doesn't change the fact that Shogun was bullshitting on the phone with his "he's not a top 10 guy" reason.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Glover is a sloppy chin-up brawler, he would have been blitzed by Shogun. But hes also unranked and a nobody.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Glover Teixeria has now become the Antonio Margarito of MMA.



khoveraki said:


> Glover is a sloppy chin-up brawler, he would have been blitzed by Shogun. But hes also unranked and a nobody.


Yes, but the guy who throws nothing but overhands and got nearly sent to the morgue by one hand Dan has such awesome technique.

Glover would've stopped him within 2. He didn't want to fight Glover because Glover has arguably the best boxing in the division. That's all. He's a coward.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Shogun wet his pants when Dana wanted him to fight Glover. He then goes and takes a easier fight with Vera, who is just as far down the rankings as Glover. 

All of a sudden, I'm pulling for Vera to pull off a huge upset.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dana got his panties in a twist because Shogun had the balls to say he deserves better than Glover. Doesn't matter how good you think Glover is or will be, he is nowhere near Shogun right now.

Of course, Vera isn't either... but why is Dana throwing these low guys at Shogun? I wouldn't be so quick to believe the whole 'He accepted in two seconds' thing, I'm quite sure there would have been more negotiation.

But of course a guy whose record is almost purely top ten opponents at the time of the bouts, who is known to enter fights when he probably shouldn't for whatever reason, yet has 20 wins to 6 losses, is ducking a fighter most of you had not heard of until two weeks ago.

Get a clue guys, he pissed Dana off so Dana has given him a bit of bad press. Dana isn't saying 'I offered him Gustafsson or Rashad and he said no'. He's saying 'I offered him Glover, he said no so I gave him Vera'.

GLOVER TEIXEIRA AND BRANDON VERA TO THE TOP 4 LHW IN THE WORLD. He's lucky Shogun didn't stick to his word and just walk, Shogun's earnings for this fight will be interesting to see, he'll be getting quite a bit more than Vera.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I hate Shogun and always will, but I sure hope no one believes this, I have a very hard time believing a guy who fought Machida twice, Liddell, Rampage, Overeem twice, Arona, Rogerio, Forrest twice, Hendo, Coleman twice, Randleman, and Jon Jones would "rather be cut" than fight a guy whose best win is Kyle Kingsbury.

I just don't see it, personal feelings aside, Shogun has balls of steel and I highly doubt he said that and if he did then I guess there's just something I'm missing about Glover.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I hate Shogun and always will, but I sure hope no one believes this, I have a very hard time believing a guy who fought Machida twice, Liddell, Rampage, Overeem twice, Arona, Rogerio, Forrest twice, Hendo, Coleman twice, Randleman, and Jon Jones would "rather be cut" than fight a guy whose best win is Kyle Kingsbury.
> 
> I just don't see it, personal feelings aside, Shogun has balls of steel and I highly doubt he said that and if he did then I guess there's just something I'm missing about Glover.


Exactly, he just chose the wrong way to say no and is being punished for it, and now Dana is making one of his most entertaining fighters look bad.

I think there is a lot of hot air in this situation, Dana has said his bit so how about we wait to hear what Rua's story is, from the man himself...

Truly is comical that people think Shogun avoids fights.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes, but the guy who throws nothing but overhands and got nearly sent to the morgue by one hand Dan has such awesome technique.
> 
> Glover would've stopped him within 2. He didn't want to fight Glover because Glover has arguably the best boxing in the division. That's all. He's a coward.


If Glover is as good as you're pumping him up to be why are you pushing for him to fight an 'overated coward' like Shogun? Shouldn't he be fighting other dangerous beast like himself? Could it be that you want glover to pad his record with a win over a big name but don't want Shogun to do the same? Sounds a bit like hypocrisy.

Bottomline is Shogun has been around long enough and shouldn't be forced to take on irrelevant no name fights if he chooses not to. Dana also should show a bit more class and quit spreading shoguns business to the world. That's why no one likes his ass.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep. Because, you know, Dana has never made false, exaggerated, or out-of-context statements in the past. His word is the gospel don't you know. 

Two sides to every story. Shogun has never been one to dodge fighters in the past. He took a fight with a dangerous young contender named Jon Jones, who up until that point hadn't truly beaten anyone towards the top of the division. But because Dana, the salt of the earth and consummate truth teller, issues this statement, I'm to believe Rua is running scared? You lot feel free to get your panties in a bind. I'll wait on a statement from the fighter himself.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What dangerous beasts? Shogun is the one pretending to be a top 5 fighter. He doesn't deserve his ranking and this just shows why.

Also, maybe one day you'll grow some mental matter and understand the fight business. Fighters aren't awarded "emeritus" rankings, based on what they did years ago, especially not 3-3 fighters like Fraudgun.


Fraudgun does the same thing bums liek Griffin and Rampage do, they take fights against elite fighters and get smashed and then take the easiest possible fight to get back into "contention" meanwhile holding the division hostage.

Basically the complete opposite of WW and the fighters there that actually have some balls.


Also lol at mentioning a title fight...Shogun would've been stripped and released had he avoided Jones....even he knew better. He also would've lost a **** ton of money because he likely would've been in a breach of contract. He probably tried to avoid Jones too. :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, definitely. It's not like a man who sets foot into a cage and subjects himself to serious physical harm could possibly have balls. A total coward.

Would you like to :sad03: a little more?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He's not subjecting himself to physical harm, that's why he wet his diapers when asked to fight Teixeira. 

Brandon Vera and Forrest Griffin are two bums Fraudgun knows he can beat without taking major damage.

Not surprising considering this is the same guy who tapped to strikes.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not subjecting himself to physical harm? Did the Jon Jones and Dan Henderson fights not happen? Did he tap to strikes or quit on the stool against Dan?

Your 'points' = :laugh:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> He's not subjecting himself to physical harm, that's why he wet his diapers when asked to fight Teixeira.
> 
> *Brandon Vera and Forrest Griffin are two bums Fraudgun knows he can beat without taking major damage.*
> 
> Not surprising considering this is the same guy who tapped to strikes.


He had a loss to Griffin prior to defeating him... :confused02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Of course they happened, Fraudgun is a prizefighter, however the true measure of a fighter is not how he fights when he has everything to gain but when he has everything to lose.

Fraudgun failed and is a coward the same level of his PRIDE buddy Mr.Emelianenko.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Two sides to every story. Shogun has never been one to dodge fighters in the past. He took a fight with a dangerous young contender named Jon Jones, who up until that point hadn't truly beaten anyone towards the top of the division.


He was the champ, if he refused to fight a contender he prolly would have been striped


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah, but there's the rub. Jones was simply a replacement for an injured Rashad Evans. You don't think that Rua was approached about the idea of fighting Jones before it was announced on PPV? As for this 'champions must fight' malarkey, Anderson Silva has been staving off a rematch with Chael Sonnen for going on a year now. I'm aware that the fight is finally going to happen, but don't tell me champs have no pull.

Even if we remove that part of the equation, we can't ignore the fight with Dan Henderson. Shogun got absolutely stomped towards the beginning, didn't quit, gas, or tap to strikes, and rallied back to finish on top. So all of this talk of cowardice is bollocks. Granted, the bulk of that talk is coming from a keyboard warrior/absolute nobody who's likely never set foot in a gym, let alone a steel cage. 

Sitting behind the safety of your keyboard and calling a man who bleeds for a living a coward. It's barely worth acknowledging.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ah, but there's the rub. Jones was simply a replacement for an injured Rashad Evans. You don't think that Rua was approached about the idea of fighting Jones before it was announced on PPV? As for this 'champions must fight' malarkey, Anderson Silva has been staving off a rematch with Chael Sonnen for going on a year now. I'm aware that the fight is finally going to happen, but don't tell me champs have no pull.
> 
> Even if we remove that part of the equation, we can't ignore the fight with Dan Henderson. Shogun got absolutely stomped towards the beginning, didn't quit, gas, or tap to strikes, and rallied back to finish on top. So all of this talk of cowardice is bollocks. Granted, the bulk of that talk is coming from a keyboard warrior/absolute nobody who's likely never set foot in a gym, let alone a steel cage.
> 
> Sitting behind the safety of your keyboard and calling a man who bleeds for a living a coward. It's barely worth acknowledging.


Anderson Silva was ducking both Sonnen and Henderson, while at the same time talk his way into a fight with Bisping (who would be his easiest title defense to date). Yet Shogun is getting crapped on for not wanting to fight someone who is a nobody. Shogun gains nothing but a paycheck from putting a beating on Glover. And while he doesn't gain much from Vera either, at least people know who Vera is, considering hes been in there with other familiar faces such as Mir, Sylvia, Jardine, and Couture. His fights have been played on UFC Unleashed quite a few times and I believe hes been feature on ultimate KOs once. Glover? Most had never even seen him until two weeks ago. Vera is the worthwhile fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Anderson Silva was ducking both Sonnen and Henderson.


Got to love people.

Anderson choked 1 out in the 2nd round. He choked the other out in the 5th. He is rematching the guy he choked out in the 5th in a month...

yet he is ducking them.

Just like Sonnen said he was ducking Okami huh? How'd that end up?

Anderson could fight Hendo 5 times and Sonnen 10 times and idiots would still say he is "ducking" them.

Can't please everyone I guess.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised if this was a ploy by Dana to make Shogun look like a coward so he accepts the fight. He probably wants Glover to jump up the ranks quick so there's another challenger for JBJ.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

lol u guys need to stop believing everything Dana tells you, he told us Hardy had a chance against GSP just to hype him up, hes just hyping Glover and is mad at Shogun I bet he just didnt fight him cuz of his name value and being new.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have no doubt Shogun's management said that. Dana goes overboard. But he isn't just going to make up a quote and lie about them saying it. 

It is another story on whether or not Dana should be bringing behind closed door talks to the media.

Dana is tight with Chuck and Hackleman. Texeria is a long time member of The Pit. So he is probably pretty loyal to him and his career.

Dana probably saw it as an awesome action fight (which it would be) And a win-win. If Texeria wins he automatically has another fighter breaking into the top of the division. If Texeria loses, he lost to Shogun...a top 4 LHW. 

I don't think it is that wise to push Texeria that quickly. Kingsbury isn't exactly great. Dana doesn't need another contender this fast. Hendo fight is in September. Gustaf may get one next at the start next year. 

I'd like Texeria vs. Bonnar. Or Texeria vs. Lil Nog.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I have no doubt Shogun's management said that. Dana goes overboard. But he isn't just going to make up a quote and lie about them saying it.
> 
> It is another story on whether or not Dana should be bringing behind closed door talks to the media.
> 
> ...


lol I dont think you know Texeria that well hes trained with Machida when Machida was facing Shogun, hes been complemented several times by him, hes not tested that well in the octagon but behind doors hes done more then enough to be considered a top LHW.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I dont see this being a difficult fight for Shogun at all. Shogun wants to fight names. Period. Vera has way more of a name than Glover. Its pretty simple. Whats Vera gonna do to Shogun? The same thing he has done to every one else minus a select few, nothing. He knocked out Frank Mir and decisioned every one else....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> lol I dont think you know Texeria that well hes trained with Machida when Machida was facing Shogun, hes been complemented several times by him, hes not tested that well in the octagon but behind doors hes done more then enough to be considered a top LHW.


Um. I probably have seen Texeria fight live twice as many times as you have. 

He isn't considered a top 5 LHW by anyone. Does it mean he isn't? No. It means he hasn't beat anyone who is ranked yet. Jon Jones would have been a top 5 LHW after his 1st UFC fight...but he wasn't....because he had beat no one yet.

See how that works?

Training with Machida fo a while doesn't just make you a top fighter. 

Have you been behind these closed doors? Do you train with him? Since you obviously know who he is and apparently I don't.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't necessarily believe what Dana said but some of the excuses or laughable. Shogun doesn't want to fight him cause he doesn't want to lose to a no name? Why is a top 5 fighter worrying about losing? Shouldn't he think that he can beat anyone in the world? And Brandon Vera is no longer a relevant name in MMA. There are no casual viewers who will tune in to FOX cause they see Vera's name. He is a nobody to the casual fan just like Texiera. This was simply just an easier fight so he took it.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Very odd. There has to be a bigger reason for this. For Shogun to put his career on the line to dodge a fight doesn't make any sense. Maybe Shogun knows something we don't...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I have no doubt Shogun's management said that. Dana goes overboard. But he isn't just going to make up a quote and lie about them saying it.


It wouldn't be the first time Dana has said something to the media, only for the other party to come forward and say, 'I never said that.' I defend DW more often than not. I think he's been great for the sport, and I love that he's a fight fan first. That said, there's no denying that he exaggerates, misquotes, or that he so blatantly plays favourites. Where was this disappointment and outcry to the media when Wanderlei outright refused to fight Brian Stann? I don't recall Dana having anything to say about that. But then, he and Wand are good friends. 

I don't question that Shogun's *management* likely demanded someone with more name value. But I do indeed question Shogun's saying 'Go ahead and cut me'.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

EVERLOST said:


> I dont see this being a difficult fight for Shogun at all. Shogun wants to fight names. Period. Vera has way more of a name than Glover. Its pretty simple. Whats Vera gonna do to Shogun? The same thing he has done to every one else minus a select few, nothing. He knocked out Frank Mir and decisioned every one else....


...Since you went back to the Mir KO at Heavyweight, add in Vera has TKO/KO wins over Fabricio Werdum, Justin Eilers, Mike Patt, Andre Mussi, Fabriano Scherner, Mike Whitehead & Adam Rivera...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Of course they happened, Fraudgun is a prizefighter, however the true measure of a fighter is not how he fights when he has everything to gain but when he has everything to lose.
> 
> Fraudgun failed and is a coward the same level of his PRIDE buddy Mr.Emelianenko.


Fighting Liddell, Hendo, Machida x2, Overeem, Griffin x2, Arona, Little Nog, Rampage..... Calling him a fraud is so far beyond ignorant it is not even funny.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Liddell...:laugh:

Griffin....:laugh:

205 Overeem...:laugh:

Not to mention this is not 2005. Obviously Shogun has realized he's a deterioriating entity, and sees many more ass kickings in his future.

Good joke guy.

By the way, fighting and losing to guys doesn't make a guy super awesome.




Canadian Psycho said:


> Ah, but there's the rub. Jones was simply a replacement for an injured Rashad Evans. You don't think that Rua was approached about the idea of fighting Jones before it was announced on PPV? As for this 'champions must fight' malarkey, Anderson Silva has been staving off a rematch with Chael Sonnen for going on a year now. I'm aware that the fight is finally going to happen, but don't tell me champs have no pull.
> 
> Even if we remove that part of the equation, we can't ignore the fight with Dan Henderson. Shogun got absolutely stomped towards the beginning, didn't quit, gas, or tap to strikes, and rallied back to finish on top. So all of this talk of cowardice is bollocks. Granted, the bulk of that talk is coming from a keyboard warrior/absolute nobody who's likely never set foot in a gym, let alone a steel cage.
> 
> Sitting behind the safety of your keyboard and calling a man who bleeds for a living a coward. It's barely worth acknowledging.


You mean the same fight that Dana White stated repeatedly was going to happen despite of Silva's wishes?

You mean the fight Dana would've made a long time ago if Cheat Sonnen hadn't failed a drug test?

Try to use examples that show you actually have knowledge of the sport....but then agian, this is the same guy who didn't know who Wallid Ismail was.

:laugh:


Shogun flat out is scared shitless of fighting Teixeria because he knows he'll get ****ed up and lose his inflated, bullshit reputation as an elite fighter.

Brandon Vera :laugh:....literal definition of cowardice.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Who said "super awesome"? You said he is a fraud, his history shows otherwise. Winning or losing doesn't change that fact that he stepped into the cage.

And joke? I think the biggest jokes in this thread are your posts about Shogun being a fraud.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

And now he wont step in the cage with Teixera....which says a lot about him and his state of mind. It's hilarious. The guy finally realized that elite fighters can hit him repeatedly in the head and make him want ot tap out to strikes so now he wants to fight Brandon Vera.

I bet he'll be campaigning for a third fight with Griffin in a bit..:laugh:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> You mean the same fight that Dana White stated repeatedly was going to happen despite of Silva's wishes?
> 
> You mean the fight Dana would've made a long time ago if Cheat Sonnen hadn't failed a drug test?
> 
> Try to use examples that show you actually have knowledge of the sport....but then agian, this is the same guy who didn't know who Wallid Ismail was.


Chael Sonnen returned from his suspension how long ago? Oh, right. One year. I did not use the word 'duck'. But it's foolish to deny that Anderson hasn't done everything in his power to push back the fight since Sonnen's return. 

You talk of knowledge of the sport, but here you are ignoring the Jon Jones, Dan Henderson, and Lyoto Machida fights. Because Shogun's entire UFC tenure has, in reality, consisted of fighting Forrest Griffin. I see the mark of being an elite fan is self-delusion. I'll take note in future. 

You're in rare form. This isn't to say that you don't normally come off as a fool, but the douchebag is strong in you today :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Where is Thiago Silva ranked again?? :confused02:​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, it's foolish to suggest that Anderson hasn't been habitually injured. I guess he's expecting Chael Sonnen to grow old and that's why he's "deliberately" pushing the fight back.


O wait. He's the old guy.


Fail.

Also Shogun is clearly trying to live off that one Machida win and now thinks he's above an asswhipping. It's pathetic. It's even more pathetic that this dude is going to ourgrapple Vera for 3 rounds and people are still supposed to act like this guy is some super elite fighter when he's a ***** scared to fight a real, hungry challenger.

It's not surprise that you wouldn't know that though, the first time you probably saw Glover fight or even heard of him was his fight against Kingsbury :laugh:.

Let me guess, you also picked Franklin over Silva teh first fight...:laugh:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> :bored02:


:bored04:


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Fukc Shogun, I hope Vera murders him and he gets cut afterward. He is an absolute coward for not fighting Teixeira and anybody who says otherwise is just grasping for straws and desperately putting spin on the story to defend their hero.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Machida, 1-4 in his last 4 fights, gets to make a statement against new top 10 entry Ryan Bader, who just defeated Rampage.

Henderson, coming off a narrow win over Shogun in fight of the year, declines a Shogun rematch, declines a Lil Nog fight, declines a Machida fight, wants to sit out for almost a year waiting for a title shot - which he has got.

Shogun, coming off a narrow loss to Hendo, and a 1st round KO of Griffin before that, is fighting in the co-main slot at UFC 149 against Thiago Silva(Top 15 but coming off a loss). When Silva is injured, Shogun is offered top 25 UFC newcomer with one prelim fight in the promotion Glover Teixeira, Shogun declines in favor of being moved to main event status against Brandon Vera, equally or slightly higher ranked than Glover Teixeira. Dana proceeds to release a statement which makes fans lose respect for Shogun.

And Shogun is the bad guy in all of this?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I stopped reading at 1-4 in his last 4 fights.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This does kind of suck to hear about Shogun. But, I honestly do understand where he is coming from. Dana and the UFC brass see Shogun on his way out, whether we like it or not, and they see a chance to potentially build another star off of Shogun's hard work... and he's saying no. I don't blame him.

Seriously, defeating Kyle Kingbury earns you a fight with Shogun? No, absolutely not.

These men are fighters yes, but they also have to be business men, this is what they do... and their stock is based on wins.

In short, Shogun didn't make the best move as a fighter, but he did make the best move for himself and his family. Brandon Vera is not ranked, but he has a name, and is recognized enough to help sell the fight, instead of all of that responsibility being placed on Rua.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh: at you for suggesting that the casual fan has any idea who Vera is beyond Jon Jones highlight reels. What a joke.

The only people who he's going to be convincing is the true hardcores who have actually seen Glover fight and know he's a much bigger, and legitimate threat, and the "UFC" fans like Canadian Psycho and people like that.....either of the two groups acknowledges what a bum Vera is and aren't going to do the UFC any favours in hyping and selling the fight to casuals.


I love how stupid some people are in their lack of thought process when it comes to which fighters have "name" value. 

Hector Lombar literally fought in front of audiences of around 200k people...literally a 5th of the audience for an FX show and like .5 percent of the audience for a FOX show....this basically means that the only people watching Bellator and have any idea what the **** Lombard even LOOKS like are dudes that already are hardcore fans and watch every event.

Yet this dude was main eventing a FOX card without a single fight on his resume. So don't give me that "name value" bullshit. The UFC brand sells fights, and the other percentage is how well they can conceivably market a fighter. News ******* flash, it's much easier to market a guy who hasn't lost in nearly a decade and just blew a UFC veterans doors off in mere minutes than a guy who is most known for getting broken off by Jones, is like 1 of his last 4 and who hardcore fans are basically going to announce that this dude barely got by Elliot Marshall.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The Douchebag Above said:


> The only people who he's going to be convincing if the true hardcores who have actually seen Glover fight and know he's a much bigger, and legitimate threat, and the "UFC" fans like Canadian Psycho and people like that.....either of the two groups acknowledges what a bum Vera is and aren't going to do the UFC any favours in hyping and selling the fight to casuals.


This was a sad attempt at English, grammar, and sentence structure, and so I've no idea what your actual point was (though you usually don't have one), but I've been calling Vera a bum for years. He should have lost a decision against Marshall and been cut from the organization. You fail. 

And hey, I know what Hector Lombard looks like. And I can even spell his name correctly! I must be a real hardcore MMA fan like you :laugh:



That Same Douchebag said:


> :sad03: ... :bored02: ... :sarcastic07:


:sarcastic11:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Since you went back to the Mir KO at Heavyweight, add in Vera has TKO/KO wins over Fabricio Werdum, Justin Eilers, Mike Patt, Andre Mussi, Fabriano Scherner, Mike Whitehead & Adam Rivera...


Umm no.. He has a first round TKO loss to Werdum, not a win.

I don't know the whole story, so I'm not going to call Shogun a coward or anything. Although, the only reason Teixeira may be considered top 15-20 to some of you is because he hasn't had the chance to show what he can do in the UFC. Visa problems prevented this. In my opinion, he would beat both Thiago Silva and Brandon Vera. I think that he will be top 10 soon. I know I can't call him one yet because he hasn't earned it, but I'm confident that he is able too.

That being said, Vera isn't a big name either. He may only be slightly more of a name than Teixeira. He was somewhat of a name a long while ago for a very short period of time. Most casual fans that I know have no idea who he is. With his string of losses and very few recent wins, I don't see him being ranked higher than Glover.

I'm not worried about this situation. Let Glover get a few more quality wins and get his name out there to the fans, and if Shogun gets the opportunity to fight him again and refuses once more, then we will know what's up.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SM33 said:


> Had he said no to the Vera fight, he would have been cut.
> 
> Shogun said he'd rather be cut in the hope he'd get a better opponent, Dana didn't like it so he played hardball. Offering him Vera was basically saying 'We're not giving you a top guy, accept the fight or you're gone'.
> 
> ...


I hear you. Shogun is in my top 5 list. The top 3 from my sig, him and Randy Couture are my all around top fav fighters for their style in and out of the cage. But this is disheartening.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This was a sad attempt at English, grammar, and sentence structure, and so I've no idea what your actual point was (though you usually don't have one), but I've been calling Vera a bum for years. He should have lost a decision against Marshall and been cut from the organization. You fail.
> 
> And hey, I know what Hector Lombard looks like. And I can even spell his name correctly! I must be a real hardcore MMA fan like you :laugh:
> 
> ...


Oh no! I made a typing error! The sky has fallen!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry, my not so learned friend. If you can't even spell the fighter's name properly, then you're no *hardcore* MMA fan.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vera by KO


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I stopped reading at 1-4 in his last 4 fights.





Roflcopter said:


> Oh no! I made a typing error! The sky has fallen!


Lol you are such a hypocrite. Oh no! Me too! 1-3 my mistake.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Lol it's not even a big deal. So many drama queens here, " shoguns lower in my book now" rofl who the hell cares what you think.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh: at you for suggesting that the casual fan has any idea who Vera is beyond Jon Jones highlight reels. What a joke.
> 
> The only people who he's going to be convincing is the true hardcores who have actually seen Glover fight and know he's a much bigger, and legitimate threat, and the "UFC" fans like Canadian Psycho and people like that.....either of the two groups acknowledges what a bum Vera is and aren't going to do the UFC any favours in hyping and selling the fight to casuals.
> 
> ...



At the end of the day, Vera has been in there with Werdum, Mir, Couture, T Silva, Sylvia, Jardine and Jones. Anyone who has been following the UFC for a couple years, even casually has seen him fight. Glover is a nobody and has fought nobody worth mentioning. Thats not to say he isn't a skilled fighter, but he definitely doesn't belong in there with a former champ and legend. Either way, both of these guys get beat by Shogun


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SM33 said:


> Lol you are such a hypocrite. Oh no! Me too! 1-3 my mistake.


No, what you fail to realize is there is a significant difference in making a typing error and being stupid.

Omitting a letter because of a missed keystroke is not relevant to knowledge, although Canadian Psycho may try to act like it is because he is so insecure about his demonstrated lack of it.



Terror Kovenant said:


> At the end of the day, Vera has been in there with Werdum, Mir, Couture, T Silva, Sylvia, Jardine and Jones. Anyone who has been following the UFC for a couple years, even casually has seen him fight. Glover is a nobody and has fought nobody worth mentioning. Thats not to say he isn't a skilled fighter, but he definitely doesn't belong in there with a former champ and legend. Either way, both of these guys get beat by Shogun


And the chances are they've casually seen him be absolutely dominated, since all but one person on that list did exactly that to him...excluding Jardine, who I find a laughable edition to such a list.


As far as Shogun beating both guys, maybe you should tell Shogun that so he sprouts a pair of testicals and takes the fight. He apparently doe not have nearly as much confidence in himself as you do.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh: at you for suggesting that the casual fan has any idea who Vera is beyond Jon Jones highlight reels. What a joke.
> 
> The only people who he's going to be convincing is the true hardcores who have actually seen Glover fight and know he's a much bigger, and legitimate threat, and the "UFC" fans like Canadian Psycho and people like that.....either of the two groups acknowledges what a bum Vera is and aren't going to do the UFC any favours in hyping and selling the fight to casuals.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you were talking to me, because you didn't quote. Even if you did however, your post is so incoherent and unreadable I'm still not sure I could respond.

I'm going to assume that you must be about 13 because Brandon Vera is no world beater, but he is a well known fighter who has faced a lot of tough competition, and has some very credible wins under his belt.

If you want to make a point, please try to make sense in doing so.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow! This thread is still going. I stand by my original post. 

Coward is a very strong word and so is ducking. I was thinking, if you ask the entire MMA population and fighters who they think the top 10-20 most entertaining fighters are I'd be inclined to say that Wand, Chuck, Fedor, Machida, Anderson, Hendo, BJ, JDS, GSP, Rampage, Nick Diaz, and especially Shogun are on that list. Out of that list most have declined fights for their own reasons. Actually JDS and maybe Chuck are probably the only one who wanted to fight literally anyone. Everybody on that list were CHAMPS. They KNOW what's at stake.

Suppose it's all opinions, but I think it's kinda sad. Bandwagon peeps I guess. When Glover makes it to the top then they'll cross that bridge. 

Fight wise it'll be explosive. PPV wise, career wise where's the upsides. This is a catch 22 for em. Am I surprised he declined...actually I am, but who cares. Shogun is always a main event fighter going against a prelim fighter. Vera although pretty far down the ladder has a much stronger name. I think it'll be equally entertaining. If and when Shogun TKOs Brandon then he'll be back in the mix and all will be forgotten. If he loses then he's going to have to deal with it on his own terms. 

Looks like this got moved to August 4th! "Rua is expected to face Brandon Vera on August 4, 2012 at UFC on Fox: Shogun vs. Vera"

Do you guys notice something. I think they're setting up a rubber match for the co-main events. 

Light Heavyweight bout: Mauricio Rua vs. Brandon Vera
Light Heavyweight bout: Lyoto Machida vs. Ryan Bader
Heavyweight bout: Travis Browne vs. Ben Rothwell
Light Heavyweight bout: Phil Davis vs. Wagner Prado
Heavyweight bout: Phil De Fries vs. Oli Thompson
Heavyweight bout: Matt Mitrione vs. Rob Broughton
Lightweight bout: Joe Lauzon vs. Terry Etim (How ironic. Both got knocked out with highlight reel kicks.)

Featherweight bout: Manvel Gamburyan vs. Michihiro Omigawa
Welterweight bout: Mike Swick vs. DaMarques Johnson
Featherweight bout: Josh Grispi vs. Rani Yahya
Featherweight bout: Cole Miller vs. Nam Phan


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> *No, what you fail to realize is there is a significant difference in making a typing error and being stupid.*
> 
> Omitting a letter because of a missed keystroke is not relevant to knowledge, although Canadian Psycho may try to act like it is because he is so insecure about his demonstrated lack of it.
> 
> ...


It's funny when people dig their own grave.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> It's funny when people dig their own grave.


Agreed. He truly is embarrassing himself today (more so than usual) :laugh:

I think it's best to just ignore Roflcopter. You have a 19 year old internet tough guy calling a professional fighter a coward, when we all know he wouldn't have half as much to say were this conversation taking place in person. A complete and utter waste of space and time is that child. 

Roflcopter = the load his mother should have swallowed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Wow! This thread is still going. I stand by my original post.
> 
> Coward is a very strong word and so is ducking. I was thinking, if you ask the entire MMA population and fighters who they think the top 10-20 most entertaining fighters are I'd be inclined to say that Wand, Chuck, Fedor, Machida, Anderson, Hendo, BJ, JDS, GSP, Rampage, Nick Diaz, and especially Shogun are on that list. Out of that list most have declined fights for their own reasons. Actually JDS and maybe Chuck are probably the only one who wanted to fight literally anyone. Everybody on that list were CHAMPS. They KNOW what's at stake.
> 
> ...


That's what I think is gonna happen too, there's a heavy rumor going around Machida and Shogun are set to coach TUF Brazil 2. I think Bader has a good chance of beating Machida though, that may spoil the plans.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ryan1522 said:


> It's funny when people dig their own grave.


It is funnier when people point out correct grammar.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Man, there are some fickle fans that post here, Dana "The Truth" White makes a smart ass comment and all of a sudden Shogun is a *****. Really ????
I really don't have the desire to point out what should be obvious to everyone but there is a reason(s) that Shogun would decline this fight other than " he is a coward" thats just stupidly insane.
This whole thread is so sherdog worthy, come on you guys...


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> It is funnier when people point out correct grammar.


No an edition is a form of publication that is printed. 

You meant to say addition. As in adding Keith Jardine to the list.

I wouldn't have pointed it out if you had just kept your mouth shut. 


That being said, I think you're taking it a bit too far Canadian Psycho.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Escalation is a hell of a thing. 

The ironic part is that I want to see Glover vs. Shogun. It was the first fight that came to my mind when Silva had to pull out with an injury. 

Anyway, I doubt I'll be back to this thread. Far too much fronting and presuming for me to waste any more time with it. 

Gents.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Unless its your brother or relation i cant see why 2 adults cannot remain friends after a fight , Its a sport you owe it to the fans and one another.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

This is not nearly as big a deal as people are making it out to be. I'm sure it happens all the time.

All this is is a big name coming off a loss (Shogun) choosing not to take a fight a friend and mostly unknown fighter who is capable of beating him and making him look "washed-up".

Everybody just calm down.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

NO, edition is also acceptable, with a different overall meaning. It does not refer exclusively to newspapers....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> You make it sound easy. Think very carefully...what would you do if you were in Shoguns position. If you say you'd take the Texeira fight I'd say you're a hero...but a foolish one. "If" you lose, everything you built for yourself, your career and your family is pretty much over. Where does he go after, before you know it you'll be placed on the shelf or worse and labelled a has been. Shogun has been around and has earned the right to choose who he wants to fight. I'd be pissed if someone throws me a top 20 name when I'm a top 5 fighter. Vera aint top 10, but he's still a bigger name. Bottomline Shogun should be fighting the likes of Rampage, Gustaf, or Rashad. Now lets flip the script. Say he beats Glover...what now. Title shot...I don't think so. That fight does nothing for his career. It's a crowd pleaser at Shogun's expense. Hey I'm a fan...I'll watch any Shogun fight. But from his perspective along with management I can totally see why they didn't choose it. What's the big deal. His WARS speaks for themselves. He's no coward.
> 
> This isn't Gladiator. As fans of course we'd want these explosive match ups usually at the expense of the fighters, but you're not really seeing the fighters' perspectives.
> 
> Wand didn't want to fight Stann, BJ didn't want to fight Koschek or Gilbert Melendez, doesn't make them any less of a man. They're veterans and have seen enough battles. They're at a point where they can pick and choose who they want because they've EARNED IT.


I would have said and i hope any fighter would have said is "I dont really want that fight and explain why. Then i would have asked if they can try to find a bigger name to fight, make some calls or whatever. If no one is available then il take the Teix fight.

Not

"Id rather be cut the fight him"

Also meaning

"Id rather be cut then lose to a no name fighter"

Which tells me that Shogun isnt confident in his abilities anymore.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> e·di·tion Noun /iˈdiSHən/
> 
> Synonyms:
> noun: issue, publication, impression, printing
> ...


stay in school.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> NO, edition is also acceptable, with a different overall meaning. It does not refer exclusively to newspapers....


You said Keith Jardine was an "edition" to the list, not that the list itself was an edition. Therefore even if you use the list as an edition, you have failed to use it in the right context.

The list could possibly be considered an edition if it was published and there was a previous form of list that an author had published to the forum. For argument sake let's say that mmaforum is a reasonable grounds to be somewhere where one can publish their literature. Terror Kovenant, our respected author in this case, published a list of fighters that Vera has been in the octagon with. This was his first and only list. Therefore it is not an edition. There were no amendments, nor previous forms of the list. So even if by some stretch of the imagination you could use the concept of an edition to be paralleled by your "overall meaning", it still falls flat on it's ass because it's the first and only list that has been published.

Furthermore, if we overlook all of that and let your "overall meaning" pass as the definition of an edition you still have failed to use it in the proper context. You said Keith Jardine was "a laughable edition to such a list", meaning Keith Jardine himself is an edition (version of a list published on mmaforum?)Keith Jardine is a fighter's name who would be on an "edition" of a list if there was such an edition. Sadly there is no edition of the list nor is Keith Jardine a version of a list himself. 

Don't you remember when I ripped you to shreds about your sig not being an image that is public domain and you had no counter argument?

Haven't you learned not to **** with me because I will make you accountable for what you are saying and make you look foolish in the process?

Your a knowledgeable person on this forum, but everyone makes mistakes. You can choose to man up or shut up. Your choice.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Since you went back to the Mir KO at Heavyweight, add in Vera has TKO/KO wins over Fabricio Werdum, Justin Eilers, Mike Patt, Andre Mussi, Fabriano Scherner, Mike Whitehead & Adam Rivera...


Pretty sure Werdum Tko'd Vera? This is incredibly dissapointing, a huge Shogun fan but as others have said i thought he was a fight anyone anytime kinda guy. He should take out Vera pretty easily though.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> yeah because Danas always been a straight shooter..





_MRBRESK_ said:


> Dana is generally a pretty straight shooter on things that displease him, he will lie as long as long as it benefits him but I really feel like he'd be deeply disappointed in the mentality of a fighter that wants to be in the UFC and ultimately have a goal to win the title but is willing to fake injuries and be fraudulent to avoid or "duck" other fights.


Hate to say I told you so Rival, but I told you so :hug:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> And the chances are they've casually seen him be absolutely dominated, since all but one person on that list did exactly that to him...excluding Jardine, who I find a laughable edition to such a list.
> 
> 
> As far as Shogun beating both guys, maybe you should tell Shogun that so he sprouts a pair of testicals and takes the fight. He apparently doe not have nearly as much confidence in himself as you do.


I ADDED Jardine to the list because his name is more recognizable than pretty much anyone that Glover has fought. Even though Jardine is terrible and probably only famous for being a human-goblin hybrid most fans still know who he is.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I hate stuff like this. I understand that this is one of those "more to lose than to gain" situations. But Shogun is paid to fight. He got absolutely demolished by Jones. He beat Griffin, which let's be honest, isn't a tough feat anymore. He then lost a war to Hendo. What makes him even close to a title shot? He is clearly ducking Glover, as evident by the fact that he found someone even way worse to fight. Typical Brazilian fighter.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't wait to see the return of the bushman/monkey walk victory dance.


truth


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Talked with a buddy of mine about this who wasn't a PRIDE fan thus he only sees Shogun for his UFC fights. He made an interesting counter to my "He only wants to fight names that matter". His counter was "Maybe he only wants to lose to names that matter so he doesn't drop too fast". I don't really believe it, but if Shogun doesn't feel as young, fast, strong, etc, as he used to maybe he only wants names because he believes he is on his downward slide. If he loses to Rashad Evans, ok, no big deal he is a top dude. If he loses to Teixeira who has almost no name recognition then it is "Shoguns career is over" and the DW comments "I think it is time he retires, he has been in a lot of wars, etc, etc".

I don't fully buy into it, but I do view it as a legit thought.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Talked with a buddy of mine about this who wasn't a PRIDE fan thus he only sees Shogun for his UFC fights. He made an interesting counter to my "He only wants to fight names that matter". His counter was "Maybe he only wants to lose to names that matter so he doesn't drop too fast". I don't really believe it, but if Shogun doesn't feel as young, fast, strong, etc, as he used to maybe he only wants names because he believes he is on his downward slide. If he loses to Rashad Evans, ok, no big deal he is a top dude. If he loses to Teixeira who has almost no name recognition then it is "Shoguns career is over" and the DW comments "I think it is time he retires, he has been in a lot of wars, etc, etc".
> 
> I don't fully buy into it, but I do view it as a legit thought.


To be honest I think Glover is a bigger name already now becuz of his last fight and all the fiasco of Shogun ducking him then Vera.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

xRoxaz said:


> To be honest I think Glover is a bigger name already now becuz of his last fight and all the fiasco of Shogun ducking him then Vera.


I disagree, Glover has next to no name value in the UFC. Vera has been there for years with a fairly successful HW career until he ran into Sylvia and that boring as hell fight.

At LHW he hasn't been amazing (other than his leg kicks when he uses them) but he has been faced against named opponents. Hell the UFC still uses him in their clothing adds.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> To be honest I think Glover is a bigger name already now becuz of his last fight and all the fiasco of Shogun ducking him then Vera.


Exactly. Dana has marketed his new addition to LHW expertly. Spoke of his name in the same sentence as Shogun's just after an impressive win, now every fighter in the division is apparently browning their undies over a 32 year old newcomer.

Glover can potentially make waves in the division but how many of you knew this before last week? Marketing at its finest, shame that in the same breath he managed to make one of his top fighters look bad.

And I hate how everyone downplays or just totally ignores Shogun's win over Griffin. Forrest was on a two fight win streak going into that fight and many picked him to win.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Shogun just screwed himself over with Dana and Lorenzo. If he took out Glover - a dangerous up and comer who is undefeated for years - it would have sent his stock up. He didn't want to risk it and now he gets Vera. A win over Vera does less for his stock than a win over Glover. 

The UFC could have totally hyped up Glover too - undefeated since 2005, the prospect of UFC Legend Chuck Liddell (who Rua holds a win over)...etc...

Not the best move on Rua's part.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

xRoxaz said:


> To be honest I think Glover is a bigger name already now becuz of his last fight and all the fiasco of Shogun ducking him then Vera.


Glover is a big name now to us, the hardcores, does a casual fan really follow the sport well enough to know about this? I doubt it but if Glover turns out to be the real deal like many suggest he'll become a big name.



SM33 said:


> Exactly. Dana has marketed his new addition to LHW expertly. Spoke of his name in the same sentence as Shogun's just after an impressive win, now every fighter in the division is apparently browning their undies over a 32 year old newcomer.
> 
> Glover can potentially make waves in the division but how many of you knew this before last week? Marketing at its finest, shame that in the same breath he managed to make one of his top fighters look bad.
> 
> And I hate how everyone downplays or just totally ignores Shogun's win over Griffin. Forrest was on a two fight win streak going into that fight and many picked him to win.


Shogun doesn't get a lot of credit for that win because of Forrest' situation, with his wife literally giving birth as he's fighting. Certainly a good win for Shogun considering Forrest came off what is imo the best performance of his career against Rich but when you look at his performance(comes in swinging) and then find out his wife is about to give birth any second it does seem like Forrest really didn't have his heart in there and then you look at his comments after the fight it just increases that thought even more. Shogun is still elite imo though but I doubt he ever fights for the title again unless it's a Machida situation where he's the only guy left without a fight.



kc1983 said:


> Shogun just screwed himself over with Dana and Lorenzo. If he took out Glover - a dangerous up and comer who is undefeated for years - it would have sent his stock up. He didn't want to risk it and now he gets Vera. A win over Vera does less for his stock than a win over Glover.
> 
> The UFC could have totally hyped up Glover too - undefeated since 2005, the prospect of UFC Legend Chuck Liddell (who Rua holds a win over)...etc...
> 
> Not the best move on Rua's part.


I don't think he did, he may have angered them now but I doubt it'll be anything long term, he's rumored to coach TUF Brazil 2 with Machida, he's got a fan friendly style, just put on one of the best fights of all time. Shogun is still a valuable asset to the UFC.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I saw nothing special about Glover at all. He just brawls wildly. I couldnt care less about his pre-UFC as it is riddled with nobodies. 


MMAF: Mousasi is terrible, Glover is a world beater? The thought process on this forum baffles me sometimes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not even close to being sold on Glover either.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL thread...
Had me smilling for 5 minutes.

Annyway, to add my contribution to this: i see this very simple: if Shogun turned down the Teixeira fight, because Teixeira doesn't hold much name value...he should have definitely turned down Brandon Vera, for the same reason.

As far as i'm concerned Vera is/should be ranked lower than Teixeira...or at pretty much the same position.

It's extremely hard to make a case for Vera being a TOP 20 LHW...TOP 15 is taking it into imagination land.

Teixeira's story sound a bit like Lombard's, but he doesn't have the same name recognition, because he hasn't fought in the US.

Lombard - 5 years/23 fight unbeaten run.
Teixeira * 6 years/17 fight unbeaten run.

Both of them have fought guys who are considered lower ranked...or even cans by some.

The difference is Lombard has fought in the US a lot, while Teixeira hasn't, therefore he is more recognised by the average MMA fan. 
And the average fan is the one the UFC is hinting at right now.

To end this, i just feel Shogun is ducking Teixeira. And i also believe he lost some fans or some respect because of this.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

limba said:


> LOL thread...
> Had me smilling for 5 minutes.
> 
> Annyway, to add my contribution to this: i see this very simple: if Shogun turned down the Teixeira fight, because Teixeira doesn't hold much name value...he should have definitely turned down Brandon Vera, for the same reason.
> ...


Not only that, but his previous scheduled fight was against Thiago Silva. A dude who's recent record is 1-4 and most likely ranked below Tex on many websites. A fight Rua seemed more then happy with.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Just got done reading this thread and I have to say that Roflcopters posts in here are genuinely some of the worst, most disrespectful, ludicrous posts I have ever seen.

How can you have the audacity to call one of the greatest LHW's of all time a fraud. Show some respect for crying out loud.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> LOL thread...
> Had me smilling for 5 minutes.
> 
> Annyway, to add my contribution to this: i see this very simple: if Shogun turned down the Teixeira fight, because Teixeira doesn't hold much name value...he should have definitely turned down Brandon Vera, for the same reason.
> ...


The important thing to keep in mind is that Lombard if fighting in front of audiences of 200k people. There isn't a single person that watches these fights that is going to start watching just because they saw Lombard on MTV2.


Not even a 10th of the usual FOX audience has watched Lombard fight before...it's ridiculous to say that Lombard deserves a ME against Stann after ZERO fights in the UFC than Glover stepping in to fight Fraudgun after wasting a guy in 3 minutes.


ANd to top it all off..recently on Sherdog, Fradgun basically admitted to ducking Glover because a win "did nothing for his career"....which is asinine because it assumes that he's going to be first in line for a title shot for being a guy who LITERALLY GOT ******* CUT A FIGHT AGO...and was only brought back to nearly get KO"d by literal Elliot Marshall because of a bad urine test.




SM33 said:


> Exactly. Dana has marketed his new addition to LHW expertly. Spoke of his name in the same sentence as Shogun's just after an impressive win, now every fighter in the division is apparently browning their undies over a 32 year old newcomer.
> 
> *Glover can potentially make waves in the division but how many of you knew this before last week?* Marketing at its finest, shame that in the same breath he managed to make one of his top fighters look bad.
> 
> And I hate how everyone downplays or just totally ignores Shogun's win over Griffin. *Forrest was on a two fight win streak going into that fight and many picked him to win*.


People who actually watch MMA.

I was excited as hell when he finally got his green card. I originally thought he was going to Bellator and absolutely WIPE THE FLOOR with everyone in that horrible division....but I was even more excited when he signed with the UFC.

Hell even Rogan after he wasted Kingsbury said he'd be following the guy for a while and was hyping him up as a contender.



Also lmfao at this. He literally won a split decision over Tito and beat a washed up Rich Franklin moving up in weight.

He was at least a 2 to 1 dog and for good reason.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I knew who Teixeira was. I've been wanting the UFC to sign him for a long time. Even I was almost offended that a few sites were picking Kingsbury to beat him. Those were some very laughable polls. It was obviously a gimme fight for him.

Teixeira has had rough times with his green card issues, and really should have been a name already to all fans. The UFC has wanted him for a while. Even back in 2006, he should have been a name. People were so infatuated with Sokoudjou, and even had signatures on forums hyping him up like he was the next #1 p4p fighter.

All of his hype coming from him demolishing Lil Nog and Arona, yet people failed to notice that only one fight before those fights, Sokoudjou got demolished himself against Teixeira. Sokoudjous win over Nog came only 4 months after his loss to Teixeira, but Teixeira got no props for his win over this (at the time) new top prospect once Sokoudjou bursted on the screen. Even Liddell mentioned it when asked about Sokoudjou. He implied that he didn't follow the hype because shortly before his run, his team mate Glover put a beat down on him. He knew Sokoudjou had some flaws in his game.

I know that was a long time ago, and Liddell turned out to be right about Sokoudjou, and now we know it wasn't exactly a big win for Glover, but at the time it should have been, and it was just weird that people ignored Sokoudjous record and the hardcore fans looked passed the guy who beat him just as easily as he beat some top contenders, and you can't give me the argument that Sokoudjou "could have improved tremendously in .... 4 months."

My rant is over, I think I had that bottled down for 6 years, haha. Anyways, Teixiera has had bad luck in terms of getting potential name recognition. I see him getting that soon. He may even gain some right now because of this whole situation regarding him and Shogun. Any publicity is good publicity popularity wise.


----------

